# Front radar obstruction



## Bjantnymom (Dec 29, 2018)

I have a 2018 Altima. When it is pouring rain, I get an error code that the front radar obstruction is unavailable and then my ABS light comes on, it stays on for about 10 minutes while I continue to drive and then it goes off. I brought it to the dealer who told me that because it wasn't raining, he couldn't tell what the code was reading. I made another appointment for a week later. The service guy told me I would need to bring it with a full tank of gas, and that I can't believe everything I read on the internet. The second day I was supposed to bring it in, it was raining lightly before clearing up..and I knew I would get the same answer so I went to work instead. I spoke with Nissan and apparently they have no documentation of this happening to anyone else and that there was no recalls. The only way the dealership will look at it is if this code is on. I'm not sure what to do next, it is brand new with only 7000 miles on it. I purchased it new and for them not to fix the problem unless the light comes on is BS. Like I'm supposed to drive around the dealership when it rains until the light comes on? This is ridiculous!


----------

